# Please post RECIPES at the Recipe Forum (Sub-Forum)



## David @ The Refuge

Hey Gang:

In order to keep the recipes together, I have created a sub-forum here at the Cooking Forum. Please post your recipes in that forum.

This will save everyone time when they are searching for recipes.

Thanks and enjoy,
David


----------



## call4ducks

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?p=5823205#post5823205


----------



## Sam D3

I have recently fell into cooking my duck breasts like a good steak. 

Mustard binder
Sprinkled with SPG blend to taste 
Fried in butter


----------

